# Reader fitting opportunity - Mizuno irons



## Jake O'Reilly (Feb 20, 2014)

Afternoon all,

Today Iâ€™m very happy to bring you one of the holy grails of forum fitting opportunities, a day with Mizuno and their irons. They are going to fit three GM forum members of differing abilities for a set of irons from their current range. This will take place at their national fitting centre at Bearwood Lakes (near Reading) on Tuesday March the 18th, and those selected will get to keep the clubs they are fitted for. If selected you will need to make your own way there for around three hours from 9am. You will appear on video and in the magazine. If you'd like to be considered to take part, please email the following information to jake_oreilly@ipcmedia.com.

I will pick three people and inform them by Monday the 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] of March. 

Name
Forum name
Handicap
Home Club
Contact number
Current irons you play
Describe your current iron play
Your current experience of custom fitting if applicable (from local pro to national centre)

Good luck!


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 20, 2014)

Blimey these GM opportunities are coming thick & fast , brilliant work Gm towers as always :thup: 

Now much google where Bearwood lakes is to my house lol


----------



## Imurg (Feb 20, 2014)

I don't think anyone's going to be bothered to enter this one......:mmm:


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 20, 2014)

this is the one ! :thup:     nice one mizuno and GM


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 20, 2014)

Oooh, I'm all over this like a labrador on cheesey wotsits...  Oh, and whatever you do, don't give it to that fella who went darn sarf helping out with the floods.. Selfish geezer...


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 20, 2014)

I don't think for a moment I would have been chosen, but it's just sods law that I got my new Mizuno's yesterday. Never mind, good luck to those who enter.


----------



## fundy (Feb 20, 2014)

oh my the fanboys are gonna be queueing up for this one 

yet another great op, good luck whoever is selected


----------



## CMAC (Feb 20, 2014)

I wonder if the Mizzie forum lads will all be signing up here now


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 20, 2014)

fundy said:



			oh my the fanboys are gonna be queueing up for this one 

yet another great op, good luck whoever is selected
		
Click to expand...


I am thinking the fanboys should already have a set of Mizuno irons....


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 20, 2014)

is that a stampede of orka footsteps I hear?


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice offer. Must admit to drooling over Mizuno and their shiny offerings.


----------



## fundy (Feb 20, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			is that a stampede of orka footsteps I hear?   

Click to expand...

not from me, more than happy with mine and wouldnt even consider changing, even for free. Now a putter fitting and that may be different lol


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 20, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			is that a stampede of orka footsteps I hear?   

Click to expand...

You talking to me Gary????.. Loving my Orkas at the moment.. But I can never forget my beautiful MP32's and just how much I loved them.. Right up to the point where I sold them to Junior so he could keep them in his locker and only bring them out to practise!!! Like a golf club Fritzl he is...


----------



## tsped83 (Feb 20, 2014)

I'll have a bit of this please!


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 20, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			You talking to me Gary????.. Loving my Orkas at the moment.. But I can never forget my beautiful MP32's and just how much I loved them.. Right up to the point where I sold them to Junior so he could keep them in his locker and only bring them out to practise!!! Like a golf club Fritzl he is...

Click to expand...


only messin!   you know I had my finger hovering over the buy button on your mp32's for ages.  :rofl:   I managed to hold out for my true love, the 33s!


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 20, 2014)

Good luck to all who enter.  I'm reasonably happy with my irons so would rather see this going to those in desperate need of new shineys!

The Callaway fitting on the other hand......


----------



## Birchy (Feb 20, 2014)

Good to see more opportunities for people to go and have the great experience.

Will mean my video on the website will get pushed to the bottom quicker as well :whoo:


----------



## cookelad (Feb 20, 2014)

I'd be too scared that they'd tell me the irons I've got are wrong for me!


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Feb 20, 2014)

NNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is what I've been waiting and waiting and waiting for.  But I start a new job 3rd March so there's no way I can take a day off so soon after!  :sbox:


----------



## Cheifi0 (Feb 20, 2014)

What a great opportunity!  Will definitely enter.


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 20, 2014)

This is gonna be a big thread ! might even reach the 2,000,000 post !


----------



## One Planer (Feb 20, 2014)

:mmm:


----------



## john0 (Feb 20, 2014)

OMG there are 2 things that I have been waiting for, and one has eventually came along.   Now all I need to do is go home to find that our lass has packed up and left me and have hit the double jackpot


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 20, 2014)

john0 said:



			OMG there are 2 things that I have been waiting for, and one has eventually came along.   Now all I need to do is go home to find that our lass has packed up and left me and have hit the double jackpot 

Click to expand...

Towel please....and something to clean the tea out of my keyboard.


----------



## KJT123 (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Twire (Feb 20, 2014)

The day I fly out to Belek..... good luck to all that enter.


----------



## richart (Feb 20, 2014)

Day before the Berkshire, two days before Camberley Heath. I think I can squeeze it in.


----------



## karlcole (Feb 20, 2014)

There is going to be 3 lucky people when the names get decided for this!! hopefully im one of them!


----------



## mcbroon (Feb 20, 2014)

_Another _opportunity for those down south 

Well, balls to the lot of you - I'm going to enter anyway :ears:  Nowhere is too far on the off-chance they fit me for MP4s (where's the swoon smiley?).


----------



## john0 (Feb 20, 2014)

Can people please stop posting on this thread so that it drops down the board a bit


----------



## Birchy (Feb 20, 2014)

I wonder how desperate this thread is going to get. 

I think GM should invite begging videos and the forum can vote who they think is most desperate for them :whoo:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 20, 2014)

Can I ask the obligatory lefty question?  Are lefties allowed to enter as Mizuno have a bit of form in this area?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 20, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Can I ask the obligatory lefty question?  Are lefties allowed to enter as Mizuno have a bit of form in this area?
		
Click to expand...

Open to people of all political persuasions!


----------



## richart (Feb 20, 2014)

CMAC said:



			I wonder if the Mizzie forum lads will all be signing up here now 

Click to expand...

 Hopefully old regulars will be selected.


----------



## John (Feb 20, 2014)

Definitely in for this, amazing opportunity!


----------



## PaulE (Feb 20, 2014)

You have no idea how many things I'm going to have crossed between now and the 3rd of March!


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 20, 2014)

Is not the national fitting centre at Burhill Golf Club. I knew it suffered storm damage but didn't know it had moved.


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 20, 2014)

Having never swung a mizuno club before I guess by the response so far they are to write home about ?? I guess they are up there with the best ???


----------



## Imurg (Feb 20, 2014)

golfsaint said:



			Having never swung a mizuno club before I guess by the response so far they are to write home about ?? I guess they are up there with the best ???
		
Click to expand...

Put it this way

This may well be the most over subscribed opportunity so far........


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Feb 20, 2014)

My entry is in. This is the one I have been waiting for!! Love my mizzy irons but would be amazing to be custom fitted rather than using 2nd hand ones.


----------



## Bucket92 (Feb 20, 2014)

No chance I'm actually going to get picked, it it would make my year if I was. Come on GM pleaseee


----------



## richart (Feb 20, 2014)

anotherdouble said:



			Is not the national fitting centre at Burhill Golf Club. I knew it suffered storm damage but didn't know it had moved.
		
Click to expand...

It hasn't. but Bearwood Lakes often holds Mizuno events. Luke Donald has done clinics there.


----------



## DCB (Feb 20, 2014)

CMAC said:



			I wonder if the Mizzie forum lads will all be signing up here now 

Click to expand...

Nah, we've all got more than enough Mizuno shineys hidden away as it is


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 20, 2014)

richart said:



			Hopefully old regulars will be selected.

Click to expand...


Long time regulars or just old regulars ? 


Creme dela creme of opportunities this one , changed from MP32's to AP2's courtesy of GM but defo a Mizzie fan...

Good Luck to all who enter


----------



## richart (Feb 20, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Long time regulars or just old regulars ? 

Click to expand...

Keeping my options open.


----------



## Jake O'Reilly (Feb 20, 2014)

Birchy said:



			I wonder how desperate this thread is going to get. 
I think GM should invite begging videos and the forum can vote who they think is most desperate for them :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I've had well over 30+ entries in the first hour alone, alongside thread updates my inbox doesn't know what to do with itself! 

Begging videos are a bit much, that said, I've already (jokingly) been asked if I accept bribes and told "hugs may ensue" if chosen.

Given the circumstances, I should enter some small print that says being selected may lead to extreme jealously from your fellow golfers, which GM are not liable for!


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 20, 2014)

better not send that crate of beer I had lined up then


----------



## Birchy (Feb 20, 2014)

Jake O'Reilly said:



			I've had well over 30+ entries in the first hour alone, alongside thread updates my inbox doesn't know what to do with itself! 

Begging videos are a bit much, that said, I've already (jokingly) been asked if I accept bribes and told "hugs may ensue" if chosen.

Given the circumstances, I should enter some small print that says being selected may lead to extreme jealously from your fellow golfers, which GM are not liable for!
		
Click to expand...

Well Jake you better get your wish list drawn up because this is only the beginning 

I think you should encourage bribe offers just to see what comes in............

EDIT scrap that idea, you might have trouble sleeping after reading those :rofl:


----------



## mcbroon (Feb 20, 2014)

Jake O'Reilly said:



			I've had well over 30+ entries in the first hour alone, alongside thread updates my inbox doesn't know what to do with itself! 

Begging videos are a bit much, that said, I've already (jokingly) been asked if I accept bribes and told "hugs may ensue" if chosen.

Given the circumstances, I should enter some small print that says being selected may lead to extreme jealously from your fellow golfers, which GM are not liable for!
		
Click to expand...

Are people really so low as to include sob stories in their entries?  That's disgusting.  I could have said in my entry that it's my birthday on 23rd March and that this would be an amazing birthday present but I wouldn't stoop to that level 



Edit: added smiley, in case anyone thinks i'm serious...


----------



## Jake O'Reilly (Feb 20, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			Are people really so low as to include sob stories in their entries?  That's disgusting.  I could have said in my entry that it's my birthday on 23rd March and that this would be an amazing birthday present but I wouldn't stoop to that level.
		
Click to expand...

One bloke did mention of Life of Pi type epic that saw his current irons float off in the Somerset flood waters....... only kidding, this isn't X-Factor! Names will be drawn randomly and if their entry answers are suitable they'll be chosen to go.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 20, 2014)

Did I mention that my poor old nan passed away at Bearwood Lakes during one of those Mizuno events. It would be a fitting tribute to her and all that she did for this country during the war, where she worked as a code breaker and Spy, should I be chosen. Love you Nana.


----------



## Ethan (Feb 20, 2014)

richart said:



			It hasn't. but Bearwood Lakes often holds Mizuno events. Luke Donald has done clinics there.
		
Click to expand...

Bearwood Lakes has a well equipped fitting studio on site set up by Mizuno. Really nice part of the club facilities. The Mizuno UK office is less than 10 minutes away and the company has a corporate membership at the club. It is not uncommon to see a few Japanese golfers turn up kitted out head to toe in Mizuno and carrying an exclusively Mizzy bag.


----------



## cookelad (Feb 20, 2014)

Bet the guy who couldn't go to the TaylorMade fitting, you know the one we all nominated for the Callaway fitting, is cursing us all now!!!


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 20, 2014)

Email sent, my irons are a few years old now and custom fit for someone else


----------



## Junior (Feb 20, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			only messin!   you know I had my finger hovering over the buy button on your mp32's for ages.  :rofl:   I managed to hold out for my true love, the 33s!  

Click to expand...

We can make a deal if you want Gaz. 

Ive played with them quite a bit this winter. Not noticed much difference at all performance wise. The bad ones just sting a bit more !!


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 20, 2014)

Junior said:



			We can make a deal if you want Gaz. 

Ive played with them quite a bit this winter. Not noticed much difference at all performance wise. The bad ones just sting a bit more !!
		
Click to expand...

If you're hitting bad ones with them then you deserve to get hurt!!!!


----------



## golfdub (Feb 20, 2014)

This is by far the best GM opportunity iv seen in the 4 years iv been a member of the forum  I love the mizuno gear


----------



## North Mimms (Feb 20, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Can I ask the obligatory lefty question?  Are lefties allowed to enter as Mizuno have a bit of form in this area?
		
Click to expand...

What about us girlies?


----------



## Siren (Feb 20, 2014)

Amazing opportunity.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 20, 2014)

Im In For this due to the fact that I'm still using a Hippo Starter Set bought from Argos when I started playing 10 years ago.
They've been good clubs over the years but I can't help thinking they're not quite right for me 

Id buy a new set but Ive just lost my job, The wife has left me and the exhaust has just fallen off the car and I'm spending any spare cash I have on cheap cider :cheers:


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 20, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Im In For this due to the fact that I'm still using a Hippo Starter Set bought from Argos when I started playing 10 years ago.
They've been good clubs over the years but I can't help thinking they're not quite right for me 

Id buy a new set but Ive just lost my job, The wife has left me and the exhaust has just fallen off the car and I'm spending any spare cash I have on cheap cider :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

i actually believe that last sentence mate.


----------



## philly169 (Feb 20, 2014)

im all over this! wowzers!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 20, 2014)

So there are 17,337 members on this forum. 

Oh dear Jake what have you done :rofl: Inbox overload 

Entered again, One day it may be my lucky day :cheers:


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 20, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			i actually believe that last sentence mate. 

Click to expand...

I was only joking mate 




I actually spend all my spare cash on bread and dripping for my 9 kids :thup: (And a Chippy Tea on Fridays)


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 20, 2014)

Currently looking at all the options with club manufactures as my bats are 13 years old, and I have convinced myself that I need replacements. If I get chosen it will save me the anguish of picking through all the options.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 20, 2014)

mcbroon said:



_Another _opportunity for those down south 

Well, balls to the lot of you - I'm going to enter anyway :ears:  Nowhere is too far on the off-chance they fit me for MP4s (where's the swoon smiley?).
		
Click to expand...

We need a licking smiley for those apparently&#128539;


----------



## richart (Feb 20, 2014)

I heard that if you enter the H4H challenge you had a better chance of being selected.


----------



## vkurup (Feb 20, 2014)

Question... Why is this being billed as the 'holy grail of fitting'.... Pardon my ignorance or if I offended anyone


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2014)

Think I might enter this and see if Mizuno are that good to be able to tempt me away from the new TP's


----------



## IainP (Feb 20, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			I am thinking the fanboys should already have a set of Mizuno irons....
		
Click to expand...


Yes, but they are _old_ 

Some great sob stories, going to be a lot of names in the hat!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 20, 2014)

richart said:



			I heard that if you enter the H4H challenge you had a better chance of being selected.

Click to expand...

That and Fish's Bonus ball comp you must be guaranteedâ€¦â€¦.


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 20, 2014)

Think I might buy a lottery ticket tomorrow night maybe more chance in my numbers coming in


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Feb 20, 2014)

Three in quick succession for the South of England, I give up!  The irony being the clubs will come down from Cumbernauld 

Good luck to those who enter


----------



## Scazza (Feb 20, 2014)

I've sent in my details and I am seriously hoping that I am selected.


----------



## LIG (Feb 20, 2014)

It's the BIG ONE!  


The BEST ONE!  :thup:


The ONLY ONE!  :clap:


PICK ME!


----------



## CMAC (Feb 20, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



*Three in quick succession for the South of England*, I give up!  The irony being the clubs will come down from Cumbernauld 

Good luck to those who enter
		
Click to expand...

so why let that stop you?


----------



## tsped83 (Feb 20, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Three in quick succession for the South of England, I give up!  The irony being the clubs will come down from Cumbernauld 

Good luck to those who enter
		
Click to expand...

Surely the opportunities are dictated by the manufacturer and not GM??? Why should they go North? Whats in it for them??


----------



## didsbury_duffer (Feb 20, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Did I mention that my poor old nan passed away at Bearwood Lakes during one of those Mizuno events. It would be a fitting tribute to her and all that she did for this country during the war, where she worked as a code breaker and Spy, should I be chosen. Love you Nana.
		
Click to expand...

Absolute quality......but I hope you don't win at my expense.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Feb 20, 2014)

CMAC said:



			so why let that stop you?
		
Click to expand...

To be there for 9am I would have to be down the night before and I don't have the time to do so

Plus it is in Reading......


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Feb 20, 2014)

tsped83 said:



			Surely the opportunities are dictated by the manufacturer and not GM??? Why should they go North? Whats in it for them??
		
Click to expand...

Mizuno Golf is in Cumbernauld, near Glasgow.......


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 20, 2014)

The MP64 AND 54 are fantastic looking clubs, i'd travel down from Scotland for that.:thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 20, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			To be there for 9am I would have to be down the night before and I don't have the time to do so

Plus it is in Reading......
		
Click to expand...

 It is actually near Wokingham, just in case the winners get lost.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 20, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Mizuno Golf is in Cumbernauld, near Glasgow.......
		
Click to expand...

What's it called?


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Feb 20, 2014)

richart said:



			It is actually near Wokingham, just in case the winners get lost.

Click to expand...

Initial post said near Reading....


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Feb 20, 2014)

Captainron said:



			What's it called?
		
Click to expand...

:lol::whoo:


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Feb 20, 2014)

stevek1969 said:



			The MP64 AND 54 are fantastic looking clubs, i'd travel down from Scotland for that.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

The air fare and hotel would cost as much as buying them yourself


----------



## richart (Feb 20, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Initial post said near Reading....
		
Click to expand...

 That was to stop too many applying.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Feb 20, 2014)

richart said:



			That was to stop too many applying.

Click to expand...


Ha ha


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 20, 2014)

In my best Kevin Keegan voice " I'd love it, love it " if I got picked for this &#128522;


----------



## richart (Feb 20, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			In my best Kevin Keegan voice " I'd love it, love it " if I got picked for this &#128522;
		
Click to expand...

 He lost though.:mmm:


----------



## Crow (Feb 20, 2014)

I've been ducking out of a lot of the recent club fitting opportunities, hoping that one day Mizuno irons might come along.


Within a week of me ordering a set with my Pro, this comes along, bugger.


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 20, 2014)

Feels like I did win the lottery with the Benross opportunity, but now appears that my ticket was torn up and thrown away before I could accept it 

Can only hope my ticket comes up again and nobody changes my plans so that I can actually attend this time :angry:


----------



## smange (Feb 20, 2014)

Why Oh Why am I injured at this time with no idea as to when I will be able to swing a club in anger again :sbox:

All these opportunities and I cant even enter :angry:

Once again though, another fantastic offer from GM


----------



## m9wst (Feb 21, 2014)

Haha, I am more than happy I got nominated for the Callaway day...my JPX 825 pros aren't a year old yet.


----------



## Slab (Feb 21, 2014)

Good luck guys (& gals) but I'm out

(another opportunity just for you Northerners!!)


----------



## One Planer (Feb 21, 2014)

What I love is the Callaway opprtunity (Which IMO is a cracker) that was posted on the 14th has 45 posts.

This thread was started *yesterday* and already has double the number of posts :rofl:


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 21, 2014)

Gareth said:



			What I love is the Callaway opprtunity (Which IMO is a cracker) that was posted on the 14th has 45 posts.

This thread was started *yesterday* and already has double the number of posts :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with ya,:thup:


----------



## matts1984 (Feb 21, 2014)

Another great opportunity for all. Thanks gm


----------



## 19th hole (Feb 24, 2014)

Wow. What an opportunity! Good luck to those putting their name in for this one.


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 24, 2014)

soon find out by this time next week :thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 24, 2014)

Good luck to all would of been nice to have a chance to try a buttery soft forged club alas not on this date.


----------



## drs1878 (Feb 24, 2014)

Would have been very nice but unfortunately the date is in the middle of a run of night shifts.... Shame, thanks anyway GM!

Good luck and enjoy those who are selected!!


----------



## Jake O'Reilly (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for all your entires, unfortunately during our recent forum maintenance they all disappeared into cyber space, so it looks like me, Mike and Paul are going to have to go instead 

To answer a few earlier replies, yes this opportunity is open to ladies and lefties alike.

I'll be drawing the winners on Friday, so any stragglers still have a few days to get their entries in.


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 24, 2014)

Its going to be a very happy weekend for three Forum members then ! :thup:


----------



## tsped83 (Feb 24, 2014)

Jake O'Reilly said:



			Thanks for all your entires, unfortunately during our recent forum maintenance they all disappeared into cyber space, so it looks like me, Mike and Paul are going to have to go instead 

To answer a few earlier replies, yes this opportunity is open to ladies and lefties alike.

I'll be drawing the winners on Friday, so any stragglers still have a few days to get their entries in.
		
Click to expand...


I' going to have to withdraw Jake, can't make that day in any event. Thanks anyway


----------



## shewy (Feb 24, 2014)

I'll take a day off work for this! Good work gm


----------



## Scrindle (Feb 24, 2014)

Another fitting opportunity?! You guys are outdoing yourself!


----------



## Bratty (Feb 24, 2014)

Jake O'Reilly said:



			Thanks for all your entires, unfortunately during our recent forum maintenance they all disappeared into cyber space, so it looks like me, Mike and Paul are going to have to go instead 

To answer a few earlier replies, yes this opportunity is open to ladies and lefties alike.

I'll be drawing the winners on Friday, so any stragglers still have a few days to get their entries in.
		
Click to expand...

Phew! Glad I emailed today then!

I have everything crossed. Thanks, GM!


----------



## MarkA (Feb 25, 2014)

What an opportunity ! - Email sent, thanks GM!


----------



## woody69 (Feb 25, 2014)

I emailed Jake for my entry and I did not, I repeat NOT try and butter him up with flattery in an effort to subconsciously coerce him into picking me. I wouldn't be that shallow.


----------



## Snelly (Feb 25, 2014)

I would have been delighted to volunteer but am away skiing in Austria.  Can you move the date please?


----------



## One Planer (Feb 25, 2014)

Am I the only person on here who *hasn't* entered :rofl:


----------



## cookelad (Feb 25, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Am I the only person on here who *hasn't* entered :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Nope!


----------



## ainley87simon (Feb 25, 2014)

cookelad said:



			Nope!
		
Click to expand...


Nor me, I was lucky to get some JPX EZs for christmas. Happy with my mizuno setup.


----------



## john0 (Feb 25, 2014)

Snelly said:



			I would have been delighted to volunteer but am away skiing in Austria.  Can you move the date please? 

Click to expand...


----------



## bozza (Feb 25, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Am I the only person on here who *hasn't* entered :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I didn't either, just got myself a nice new set of MP 54's just before Christmas. 

If only I had waited a month or 2


----------



## Brookesy (Feb 25, 2014)

Excellent opportunity for someone! Well done GM again


----------



## chrisd (Feb 25, 2014)

Snelly said:



			I would have been delighted to volunteer but am away skiing in Austria.  Can you move the date please? 

Click to expand...

How can they move the date of your skiing holiday Snelly?


----------



## HarryMonk (Feb 25, 2014)

As my sig says, looking to replace most of my bag before the season, so in for the irons, Taylormade speed top the list at the moment but fingers crossed I will get a chance.


----------



## the smiling assassin (Feb 26, 2014)

Would love to have a go at one of these fitting days but have to gracefully decline on this occasion. This Mizuno one in particular looks like it will be a real treat for the lucky 3. Very much hoping there will be an SM5 version in Edinburgh soon :thup:


----------



## Captainron (Feb 26, 2014)

Damn my new job and it's restrictive holiday policies!


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 27, 2014)

I guess tomorrow there will be a few of us hoping for an email from Jake?:thup:


----------



## HarryMonk (Feb 27, 2014)

golfsaint said:



			I guess tomorrow there will be a few of us hoping for an email from Jake?:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Most definatly, everything will be crossed


----------



## john0 (Feb 27, 2014)

golfsaint said:



			I guess tomorrow there will be a few of us hoping for an email from Jake?:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was 3rd March that he was announcing?


----------



## HarryMonk (Feb 27, 2014)

By the 3rd I think


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 27, 2014)

Jake O'Reilly said:



			Thanks for all your entires, unfortunately during our recent forum maintenance they all disappeared into cyber space, so it looks like me, Mike and Paul are going to have to go instead 

To answer a few earlier replies, yes this opportunity is open to ladies and lefties alike.

I'll be drawing the winners on Friday, so any stragglers still have a few days to get their entries in.
		
Click to expand...

Friday by the look of this :thup:


----------



## CMAC (Feb 27, 2014)

ahh the expectation, the worry, the anticipation, what if? if only? etc

brings back memories........

pretty sure the chosen few will get an email before its posted here so dont fret everytime you see a new post here.:mmm:


----------



## Bratty (Feb 27, 2014)

CMAC said:



			pretty sure the chosen few will get an email before its posted here so dont fret everytime you see a new post here.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

That can't be the case, cos there's nothing in my inbox!


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 27, 2014)

you get my vote Bratty as you are now a reformed character, not many overcome tourettes but I have a feeling your year as club captain may have done the trick

(or am I wrong)


----------



## richart (Feb 27, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			you get my vote Bratty as you are now a reformed character, not many overcome tourettes but I have a feeling your year as club captain may have done the trick

(or am I wrong)
		
Click to expand...

 Leopards and spots come to mind with Bratty.


----------



## Bratty (Feb 27, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			you get my vote Bratty as you are now a reformed character, not many overcome tourettes but I have a feeling your year as club captain may have done the trick

(or am I wrong)
		
Click to expand...

Too kind, G1bbo. You're spot on though, mate. I can't remember the last time I swore on the course in a loud voice that carried 3 fairways!



richart said:



			Leopards and spots come to mind with Bratty.

Click to expand...

Richard, you're almost right. I still swear, just now very, very quietly! 

That said, I reckon a new set of Mizzies would cure all my swing problems, rendering swearing an absolute thing of the past!


----------



## GB72 (Feb 27, 2014)

Out for lunch with my wife as we both have a day off tomorrow. That means an extra bottle of wine to drown my sorrows or celebrate.


----------



## HarryMonk (Feb 27, 2014)

golfsaint said:



			Friday by the look of this :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I totally missed this, gutted, will send again but fear I may have missed the boat :rofl:


----------



## malek988 (Feb 27, 2014)

Jake O'Reilly said:



			One bloke did mention of Life of Pi type epic that saw his current irons float off in the Somerset flood waters....... only kidding, this isn't X-Factor! Names will be drawn randomly and if their entry answers are suitable they'll be chosen to go.
		
Click to expand...

what qualifies as a suitable answer?



SAPCOR1 said:



			To be there for 9am I would have to be down the night before and I don't have the time to do so

Plus it is in Reading......
		
Click to expand...

I have to fly in the night before lol, if im picked.. fingers crossed



smange said:



			Why Oh Why am I injured at this time with no idea as to when I will be able to swing a club in anger again :sbox:

All these opportunities and I cant even enter :angry:

Once again though, another fantastic offer from GM
		
Click to expand...

Whats happened to you?


----------



## CMAC (Feb 27, 2014)

Bratty said:



			That can't be the case, cos there's nothing in my inbox! 

Click to expand...

not chosen till Friday plus they dont read all the 'begging' 'sob story' posts...........allegedly :smirk:


----------



## Bratty (Feb 27, 2014)

CMAC said:



			not chosen till Friday plus they dont read all the 'begging' 'sob story' posts...........allegedly :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Ooops! I'm a day ahead of myself. Just too keen!


----------



## john0 (Feb 28, 2014)

Is it too early to start checking my inbox?


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 28, 2014)

john0 said:



			Is it too early to start checking my inbox?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah i guess so , the Gm guys are prop still tucked up in bed lol,:thup: out of curiosty i wonder how many people have put there name in the hat ? and the odds of getting selected?


----------



## Phil2511 (Feb 28, 2014)

Jake O'Reilly said:



			I will pick three people and inform them by Monday the 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] of March.
		
Click to expand...

I guess it could be anytime between now and end of Business Monday. 

Good luck to all who put their name in the hat. I know I did, but doubt I will be selected lol if I didn't have bad luck I'd have no luck lol 

Looking forward to the winners stories of their days and what they each get fitted for.


----------



## john0 (Feb 28, 2014)

golfsaint said:



			Yeah i guess so , the Gm guys are prop still tucked up in bed lol,:thup: out of curiosty i wonder how many people have put there name in the hat ? and the odds of getting selected?
		
Click to expand...

I would imagine that it's probably been the most popular fitting that GM have had - I know I've entered 5 times, once from each of my forum usernames .

As for the odds of getting selected......somehwere between very slim and none.


----------



## vkurup (Feb 28, 2014)

Just got my Euromillion too.. never know when lady luck strikes..


----------



## Jake O'Reilly (Feb 28, 2014)

john0 said:



			Is it too early to start checking my inbox?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, anybody clicking refresh can wait until at least 3ish! I've got some bits to do this morning and then will draw the winners after lunch. I'll then check the winners have suitable handicaps (one low, one mid and one high) and no forum red crosses for bad behaviour and give them each an email. Once they've confirmed I'll put the winners on this post.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Bratty (Feb 28, 2014)

john0 said:



			I would imagine that it's probably been the most popular fitting that GM have had - I know I've entered 5 times, once from each of my forum usernames .

As for the odds of getting selected......somehwere between very slim and none.
		
Click to expand...

Only 5 times, John? You've got no chance!


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 28, 2014)

Jake O'Reilly said:



			Yes, anybody clicking refresh can wait until at least 3ish! I've got some bits to do this morning and then will draw the winners after lunch. I'll then check the winners have suitable handicaps (one low, one mid and one high) and no forum red crosses for bad behaviour and give them each an email. Once they've confirmed I'll put the winners on this post.

Good luck everyone!
		
Click to expand...

I hope its a liquid lunch


----------



## CMAC (Feb 28, 2014)

Jake O'Reilly said:



			Yes, anybody clicking refresh can wait until at least 3ish! I've got some bits to do this morning and then will draw the winners after lunch. I'll then check the winners have suitable handicaps (one low, one mid and one high) and no forum red crosses for bad behaviour and give them each an email. Once they've confirmed I'll put the winners on this post.

Good luck everyone!
		
Click to expand...

nice comms Jake :thup: saves a lot of heartache and forum posts as has been prevalent in the past. 

Make sure you have 4 pints at lunchtime and pick the whole forum, Mizuno can afford it, think of the worldwide publicity:clap:


----------



## golfdub (Feb 28, 2014)

CMAC said:



			nice comms Jake :thup: saves a lot of heartache and forum posts as has been prevalent in the past. 

Make sure you have 4 pints at lunchtime and pick the whole forum, Mizuno can afford it, think of the worldwide publicity:clap:
		
Click to expand...

I like this idea, you wouldn't want to let down the whole forum down now would you Jake


----------



## LIG (Feb 28, 2014)

I reckon it should be Last in, First out!


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 28, 2014)

LIG said:



			I reckon it should be Last in, First out!


Click to expand...

You're just posting to make people think that the E Mails have been sent out aren't you?

Oops......


----------



## john0 (Feb 28, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			You're just posting to make people think that the E Mails have been sent out aren't you?

Oops......

Click to expand...

I can confirm that they havent been sent yet as I'm still waiting for mine.........


----------



## LIG (Feb 28, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			You're just posting to make people think that the E Mails have been sent out aren't you?

Oops......

Click to expand...

I couldn't POSSIBLY comment!


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 28, 2014)

AM Guessing the emails may be out there  good luck to the selected . maybe next time


----------



## LIG (Feb 28, 2014)

golfsaint said:



			AM Guessing the emails may be out there  good luck to the selected . maybe next time
		
Click to expand...

Golfsaint and anyone else - PLEASE DO NOT take my posts as suggesting anything of the sort. They are meant only to be humorous!

For the record - I have NOT had an email and am not expecting one either!


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 28, 2014)

LIG said:



			Golfsaint and anyone else - PLEASE DO NOT take my posts as suggesting anything of the sort. They are meant only to be humorous!

For the record - I have NOT had an email and am not expecting one either![/QUOTE

Don't worry mate I wasn't  but according to young Jake he said 3 ish? hence why I wished good luck to winners:thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Rooter (Feb 28, 2014)

its me! and i didn't even enter it!!


----------



## john0 (Feb 28, 2014)

Rooter said:



			its me! and i didn't even enter it!!
		
Click to expand...

We wouldnt be shocked at that


----------



## G.U.R (Feb 28, 2014)

They're either still down the Pub or it's not me....pretty sure I know which it is.....


----------



## Bratty (Feb 28, 2014)

golfsaint said:



			Don't worry mate I wasn't  but according to young Jake he said 3 ish? hence why I wished good luck to winners:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Jake said "at least 3pm", cos he's got work to do.

Everyone stop posting until I get an email, please!


----------



## Rooter (Feb 28, 2014)

Bratty said:



			Everyone stop posting until I get an email, please! 

Click to expand...


OK.

ooops!


----------



## MikeH (Feb 28, 2014)

sorry for the delay - the boys had to wait for me to OK the selections and ive only just got back ome after driving down form Liverpool - just checking to see if any of those selected have got live infractions that would precule them...

standby your emails


----------



## Phil2511 (Feb 28, 2014)

MikeH said:



			sorry for the delay - the boys had to wait for me to OK the selections and ive only just got back ome after driving down form Liverpool - just checking to see if any of those selected have got live infractions that would precule them...

standby your emails
		
Click to expand...

I hope I have no active infractions lol


----------



## Bratty (Feb 28, 2014)

Phil2511 said:



			I hope I have no active infractions lol
		
Click to expand...

I know I've got no infractions, so at least I'm still in with a shout!


----------



## HarryMonk (Feb 28, 2014)

Still standing by..... refresh,refresh,refresh


----------



## Bratty (Feb 28, 2014)

HarryMonk said:



			Still standing by..... refresh,refresh,refresh
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Jake O'Reilly (Feb 28, 2014)

I've just left two voicemails and one that just kept ringing for our lucky three winners (you'd think they'd answer the phone for a free set of Mizuno irons!). I'll now fire our three emails to them and let you know who they are when they confirm their attendance.


----------



## fundy (Feb 28, 2014)

Jake O'Reilly said:



			I've just left two voicemails and one that just kept ringing for our lucky three winners (you'd think they'd answer the phone for a free set of Mizuno irons!). I'll now fire our three emails to them and let you know who they are when they confirm their attendance.
		
Click to expand...

haha after all the build up not one of them could answer the phone to you Jake


----------



## Phil2511 (Feb 28, 2014)

Not me then, I've a full signal lol 

Congrats to the 3 whoever they may be.


----------



## Odvan (Feb 28, 2014)

Bugger! No missed call and no VM. It ain't me!


----------



## Bratty (Feb 28, 2014)

Got a voicemail...

From a PPI company!


----------



## HarryMonk (Feb 28, 2014)

Odvan said:



			Bugger! No missed call and no VM. It ain't me!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, good luck to the winners should be a great day


----------



## woody69 (Feb 28, 2014)

No missed call or voicemail for me. Seems flattery doesn't work!


----------



## HarryMonk (Feb 28, 2014)

Jake O'Reilly said:



			I've just left two voicemails and one that just kept ringing for our lucky three winners (you'd think they'd answer the phone for a free set of Mizuno irons!). I'll now fire our three emails to them and let you know who they are when they confirm their attendance.
		
Click to expand...

Jake could you tell us roughly how many entered?


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 28, 2014)

It ain't me then..... Oh well... Mizzys are rubbish anyway..... Good luck to the 3 choices..:thup:


----------



## Phil2511 (Feb 28, 2014)

Bratty said:



			Got a voicemail...

From a PPI company! 

Click to expand...

Sickening one that is mate.


----------



## Bratty (Feb 28, 2014)

Phil2511 said:



			Sickening one that is mate.
		
Click to expand...

I used to just hate them. Now I REALLY hate them!

I think it should be redrawn, if those people can't be bothered to answer. I'm by my phone...


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 28, 2014)

Not me either, looks like the Benross one was my chance and that didn't work out, so I'm scuppered


----------



## Bratty (Feb 28, 2014)

HarryMonk said:



			Jake could you tell us roughly how many entered?
		
Click to expand...

Easier to say how many didn't, I reckon.


----------



## Phil2511 (Feb 28, 2014)

Bratty said:



			I used to just hate them. Now I REALLY hate them!

I think it should be redrawn, if those people can't be bothered to answer. I'm by my phone... 

Click to expand...

Yeah, like the radio does lol


----------



## Jake O'Reilly (Feb 28, 2014)

HarryMonk said:



			Jake could you tell us roughly how many entered?
		
Click to expand...


Close to 200 I believe, which may not sound like many given how many users are registered, but is still at least three times as many as usual!

While 3 in 200 odds aren't great, you've always got a chance if your name is in the hat!


----------



## MattM (Feb 28, 2014)

Jake O'Reilly said:



			To answer a few earlier replies, yes this opportunity is open to ladies and lefties alike.
		
Click to expand...

Hi

I'd be interested to know if there are any typical requirements for selection on any GM forum opportunity other than e.g. spread of handicaps required - things like number of forum posts, how often you log into the forum, how long you've been a member, etc

Not moaning if there are, just interested to know


----------



## Bratty (Feb 28, 2014)

MattM said:



			Hi

I'd be interested to know if there are any typical requirements for selection on any GM forum opportunity other than e.g. spread of handicaps required - things like number of forum posts, how often you log into the forum, how long you've been a member, etc

Not moaning if there are, just interested to know
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it can be how long you've been on here, as someone with 35 odd posts was selected a while ago (I believe).


----------



## Phil2511 (Feb 28, 2014)

MattM said:



			Hi

I'd be interested to know if there are any typical requirements for selection on any GM forum opportunity other than e.g. spread of handicaps required - things like number of forum posts, how often you log into the forum, how long you've been a member, etc

Not moaning if there are, just interested to know
		
Click to expand...

I remember 1 of the American golf opportunities, 1 winner near my area was only a member about a month or 2 at most and had very low post count. So I would guess it's completely picked completely at random. With the follow up check of no live infraction being made after.


----------



## Jake O'Reilly (Feb 28, 2014)

MattM said:



			Hi

I'd be interested to know if there are any typical requirements for selection on any GM forum opportunity other than e.g. spread of handicaps required - things like number of forum posts, how often you log into the forum, how long you've been a member, etc

Not moaning if there are, just interested to know
		
Click to expand...

We'll pull names from a hat, then any requirements are down to the brands running the oppurtunity. For example Mizuno want to showcase their whole range, hence asked for a low, mid and high handicapper. For things like the FJ shoe fitting a few weeks back there won't be any requirements normally. 

If you've been selected for an opportunity in the last year or so you are probably likely to be discounted to keep it fair (unless the two opportunities are very different types) and people with live infractions are also discounted.

Otherwise it's just a lottery!


----------



## richart (Feb 28, 2014)

It does seem slightly strange that you can not sell a club on the forum until you have made a certain number of posts, and been registered for so many months, but you can win one of the big fittings immediately.

Hopefully those newbies will stay and post and not just disappear with their goodies.:thup:


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 28, 2014)

I went for a knap as the suspense was killing me  have I missed somethink? I have a rubbish phone reception here ,but alas I don't think any missed calls.

Out of curiosity what were you calling low/med/high handicaps ?


----------



## brendy (Feb 28, 2014)

golfsaint said:



			I went for a knap as the suspense was killing me  have I missed somethink? I have a rubbish phone reception here ,but alas I don't think any missed calls.

Out of curiosity what were you calling low/med/high handicaps ?
		
Click to expand...

Scratch to 2 is low, 3 to 9 is mid and everything above is massively high.


----------



## vkurup (Feb 28, 2014)

I could have fitted so well into the medium or high handicap section..... but no voice mail, email or luck.. 

... for that reason, I am out (yet again)  

... sobbing into my lemonade.


----------



## Bucket92 (Feb 28, 2014)

golfsaint said:



			I went for a knap as the suspense was killing me  have I missed somethink? I have a rubbish phone reception here ,but alas I don't think any missed calls.

Out of curiosity what were you calling low/med/high handicaps ?
		
Click to expand...

Going by the usual gaps my guesses would be around 5, 14 and 22 respectively


----------



## AllyLodge (Feb 28, 2014)

no luck for me either as no email or voicemail...

time to drown my sorrows in ebay


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 28, 2014)

The suspense is killing me and I didn't even enter. What a saddo.


----------



## Jake O'Reilly (Feb 28, 2014)

anotherdouble said:



			The suspense is killing me and I didn't even enter. What a saddo.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly I don't have access to my office emails from home, so you may have to wait until Monday! That is unless our lucky three reveal themselves, so far I've had one confirmation.


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 28, 2014)

Still no signal on phone , can you resend the email to me again Jake 

Must admit didn't realise Gm phoned you as well?


----------



## john0 (Feb 28, 2014)

So how long until the next mizzie fitting then?


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 28, 2014)

Congrats to the 3 winners,im sure your going to have a great day.
Well done GM on a cracking opportunity


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 28, 2014)

A good start to the weekend for the lucky three - have a great time and can't wait to hear who you are  Great opportunity again GM :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 28, 2014)

poor form tbh, I would have posted within nano seconds of being told just to gloat 

come on the 3, reveal yourself for mucho forum envy!


----------



## vkurup (Feb 28, 2014)

I am not sure why I am still checking my vmail and email... 
.. who knows Mizzy & GM might just find another slot and I am first on the reserve (like every other time)... fingers crossed.


----------



## North Mimms (Feb 28, 2014)

It's not me either...*sad face*


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 28, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			It's not me either...*sad face*
		
Click to expand...

I can't check my emails til Monday. If the chosen guys don't put their hands up, I'll have to wait til then to find I'm not selected. Great!


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 28, 2014)

Jake O'Reilly said:



			Sadly I don't have access to my office emails from home, so you may have to wait until Monday! That is unless our lucky three reveal themselves, so far I've had one confirmation.
		
Click to expand...

Jake, I know that I said I would wait but I just have to confess and get this off my chest.

YES, I am one of the lucky three. My KZG's have served me well for 13 years but they are going to be replaced with some shiny new Mizuno's. Those MP-4's look amazing but let's be realistic here, I will settle for some MP-59's.

Missed the call as I was out on the course, however, best voicemail message I have ever listened to. It made my drink in the bar afterwards so much more enjoyable.

To say I am excited is an understatement.

A great big thank you to Mizuno, and Golf Monthly for pulling my name out of the hat.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 28, 2014)

No missed call for me. Won't have to wait til Monday then!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 28, 2014)

Jake O'Reilly said:



			Sadly I don't have access to my office emails from home, so you may have to wait until Monday! That is unless our lucky three reveal themselves, so far I've had one confirmation.
		
Click to expand...

:whoo::whoo::whoo: Now where is the smiley that tries not too look smug :rofl:

Cheers Jake and the team at GM, I have e mailed you confirmation. :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 28, 2014)

so thats the low and mid sorted, who is the high h/c?

congrats fella's :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 28, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			:whoo::whoo::whoo: Now where is the smiley that tries not too look smug :rofl:

Cheers Jake and the team at GM, I have e mailed you confirmation. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Told you that you were due mate :thup:

Will look forward to seeing how you get on.

How did you react when you got the email? I had a bit of a weird fit when i got mine for the TM :rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 28, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Told you that you were due mate :thup:

Will look forward to seeing how you get on.

How did you react when you got the email? I had a bit of a weird fit when i got mine for the TM :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Got the e mail an hour after it was sent and didn't get to answer my mobile as I was on the landline as I have had the busiest Friday afternoon at work ever and didn't get done till 5.30 so had to ring the boss at home and ask for the day off. I didn't have a fit but the smile on my face said it all.


----------



## G_Mulligan (Feb 28, 2014)

:whoo: :whoo: :whoo:

would have come on sooner to gloat but I was leaving the door to go to work when I got the email

Cheers GM you just made my year :fore: my opponents in the H4H challenge are now in big BIG trouble


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 28, 2014)

Good to see it's 3 forum regulars and good contributors to the site. Enjoy guys :cheers:


----------



## CMAC (Feb 28, 2014)

well done guys- enjoy the day, take pics and vids and give us all a report when your back


----------



## Crow (Feb 28, 2014)

Congratulations to all winners, I had a text today to say that my new JPX 825 Pros are in the Pro Shop and ready for collection so I'm pretty excited myself.  

But before I pick them up there's the small matter of the Central West Midlands KOK to be played. (Or should I call in early on the way, collect them and put them straight into play???  ????????Maybe not)


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 28, 2014)

Now all the numbers have been accounted for have a brilliant day guys ,hope to read the reviews about the Mizuno`s as I have never swung one.

Well done :thup:


----------



## philly169 (Feb 28, 2014)

srixon 1 said:



			Those MP-4's look amazing but let's be realistic here, I will settle for some MP-59's.
		
Click to expand...

You will not be disappointed if you got some MP59's.. They are an absolute dream.


----------



## dotty001 (Feb 28, 2014)

Very jealous , well done chaps


----------



## Odvan (Feb 28, 2014)

Really pleased for all three of you, jolly good forum members!

Now, here's waiting for the Callaway fitting.....

And the Cleveland.....


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 28, 2014)

nice one lads!  good to see a few familiar faces getting the picks! 


:thup:


----------



## Tiger (Feb 28, 2014)

Have a fantastic day guys :thup:


----------



## john0 (Feb 28, 2014)

I would like to congratulate the 3 winners. .... But somehow I don't seem to be able to bring myself to do it . 

Well done fellas, hope you enjoy it ya jammy gits


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 28, 2014)

Well done to the luck 3 .. sure to have a great time GM will treat you well


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Feb 28, 2014)

Congrats to you all, enjoy it and hope the new clubs work well for you.  :thup:


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 28, 2014)

The next two weeks are going to draaag along I just know it. The ironic thing is that after using my present set of KZG's for the last 13 years I thought that it was about time that I invested in some new irons. To that end I had already booked myself in for a fitting with Titleist at Celtic Manor. The fitting is scheduled for the week before the Mizuno one. Pay for Titleist irons or get some free Mizzies, it's a no brainer

I wonder if they will throw in some wedges to finish off the set


----------



## ADB (Feb 28, 2014)

Congratulations to the lucky 3 - another top experience, sure it will be a day to remember.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 28, 2014)

Congrats to the lucky 3. Enjoy


----------



## G_Mulligan (Feb 28, 2014)

srixon 1 said:



			The next two weeks are going to draaag along I just know it. The ironic thing is that after using my present set of KZG's for the last 13 years I thought that it was about time that I invested in some new irons. To that end I had already booked myself in for a fitting with Titleist at Celtic Manor. The fitting is scheduled for the week before the Mizuno one. Pay for Titleist irons or get some free Mizzies, it's a no brainer

I wonder if they will throw in some wedges to finish off the set 

Click to expand...

haha maybe if you drop enough hints 

I have been looking at new irons too but knew I could not afford any for a while so decided just to regrip my old mizzies instead. All the new grips arrived today about two hours before I got the email. Thats Â£40 down the drain, when it rains it pores


----------



## chellie (Mar 1, 2014)

Congratulations to you all:thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 1, 2014)

G_Mulligan said:



			haha maybe if you drop enough hints 

I have been looking at new irons too but knew I could not afford any for a while so decided just to regrip my old mizzies instead. All the new grips arrived today about two hours before I got the email. Thats Â£40 down the drain, when it rains it pores 

Click to expand...


Greg your a Psycologist surely you can change a negative into a positive.
In fact should you even be thinking negative at all.


----------



## G_Mulligan (Mar 1, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Greg your a Psycologist surely you can change a negative into a positive.
In fact should you even be thinking negative at all.
		
Click to expand...

rest assured pokerjoke it was very much tongue in cheek and there is not an ounce of negativity in my whole body right now and doubt there will be for the foreseeable future.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Mar 1, 2014)

Ah well, another of my dreams has died. 

Well done all, have a great day. :thup:

G_Mull. I a big fan of MX25's so will be interested to see what you end up with. Great choice from Mizuno in that area, MP 59, 64, 54 or JPX 825 pro.  Enjoy!


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 1, 2014)

G_Mulligan said:



			rest assured pokerjoke it was very much tongue in cheek and there is not an ounce of negativity in my whole body right now and doubt there will be for the foreseeable future.
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear it mate,I will be watching
By the way rain pours not pores.


----------



## vkurup (Mar 1, 2014)

Good luck to the lads.. have a great time.

Given my (lack of) iron play, i was hoping to be picked. I dont hit any iron longer than a 6.  High handicappeer who could easily be a perfect case study for a their EZ series.. 

Look fwd to the write up..


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 1, 2014)

Congrats to the winners, hope you guys have an awesome day :thup:


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 1, 2014)

Congratulations lads - have a great day


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm sure you will all have a great time.

My 825 pro's are awesome, i'm sure you will all love your new bats


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 1, 2014)

Congrats fellas. Im sure you'll have a great day at Bearwood lakes :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm so pleased for you 3, GM look after the forum and I'm glad they've done so again. I had a hit of the JPX Pros last night and they felt really good! Whatever you end up with I hope you love them!


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 1, 2014)

Congratulations to the lucky ones - going to Bearwood Lakes GC is a treat by itself let alone a custom fit for a full set of irons! Wow what a fantastic day you will have. Not jealous at all - honest


----------



## DCB (Mar 1, 2014)

Good luck guys, you'll not be dissapointed. Played Mizuno for over 10 years and always been impressed with the quality of their product.


----------



## Bratty (Mar 1, 2014)

Congrats to the lucky three and commiserations to the rest of us!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who has said congratulations, still can't believe my luck


----------



## richart (Mar 1, 2014)

Well done to the chosen three. Bearwood Lakes is a stunning place, and Mizzies are not bad either.

I am tempted to pop over and have a watch, but I think I am busy slashing my wrists.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 1, 2014)

richart said:



			Well done to the chosen three. Bearwood Lakes is a stunning place, and Mizzies are not bad either.

I am tempted to pop over and have a watch, but I think I am busy slashing my wrists.

Click to expand...

Thanks for all the goodwill messages.

I was in our pro shop today looking at the new Mizuno gear, excellent stuff at eye watering prices. we really are lucky boys.


----------



## matts1984 (Mar 3, 2014)

Well done guys, looking forward to the write up


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 14, 2014)

Lucky winners - not sure what the timing is on the fitting or if you have a game afterwards? If no game and the fitting is in the morning, happy to join you for a game in the afternoon - just booked my first day off of the year and hopefully the decent weather will last! Let me know.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 14, 2014)

PNWokingham said:



			Lucky winners - not sure what the timing is on the fitting or if you have a game afterwards? If no game and the fitting is in the morning, happy to join you for a game in the afternoon - just booked my first day off of the year and hopefully the decent weather will last! Let me know.
		
Click to expand...

I think the fitting is in the morning, how's the course at the minute. It would be great if we managed to get a game whilst we are there.


----------



## LIG (Mar 14, 2014)

Enjoy yourselves fellas! :thup:


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 14, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I think the fitting is in the morning, how's the course at the minute. It would be great if we managed to get a game whilst we are there.
		
Click to expand...

The course is in much better shape than most albeit it nowhere near its best - I last played a week ago and it was decent given the weather, greens a little bumpy and surrounds need some growth - but we have had a good week weather wise for the first time in several months and a big comp tomorrow so I imagine it will be in decent condition for the time of year


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 15, 2014)

PNWokingham said:



			Lucky winners - not sure what the timing is on the fitting or if you have a game afterwards? If no game and the fitting is in the morning, happy to join you for a game in the afternoon - just booked my first day off of the year and hopefully the decent weather will last! Let me know.
		
Click to expand...

We have to be there for 9 am and the fitting(s) will probably last for about three hours in total. It would be great to get a round in too if we have the time, especially with a member showing us the way round. Best I load up my skycaddie just in case


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 15, 2014)

srixon 1 said:



			We have to be there for 9 am and the fitting(s) will probably last for about three hours in total. It would be great to get a round in too if we have the time, especially with a member showing us the way round. Best I load up my skycaddie just in case

Click to expand...

Sorted - just ned need to know if the other 2 want to play or if I should get others in . Played today and the corse was unbelievable compared to a week ago


----------



## john0 (Mar 18, 2014)

I hope it's raining there today


----------



## Rooter (Mar 18, 2014)

john0 said:



			I hope it's raining there today 

Click to expand...

Sorry John, I am about 25 miles away and its dry dry dry! Overcast with a chance of mr sun appearing later!


----------



## john0 (Mar 18, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Sorry John, I am about 25 miles away and its dry dry dry! Overcast with a chance of mr sun appearing later!
		
Click to expand...

Traffic jams?


----------



## Rooter (Mar 18, 2014)

john0 said:



			Traffic jams?
		
Click to expand...

highly likely! Took me 2 hrs to get from Reading to Heathrow last week, the M4 is awful! so fingers crossed?! 

Nah, seen on twitter they have kicked off and Steve has been specc'd up with:

KBS Stiff shafted MP54's.


----------



## john0 (Mar 18, 2014)

Damm, it looks like the jammy gits will be having a great day then!

I'm not jealous at all by the way, honest


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 18, 2014)

There all having a ball great twitter feed coming through as mentioned above.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 18, 2014)

Any link to the twitter feed? My phone isn't playing ball


----------



## Rooter (Mar 18, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Any link to the twitter feed? My phone isn't playing ball 

Click to expand...

most recent first with links for pics which you might have to cut and paste to browser:

Golf Monthly &#8207;@GolfMonthly  20m
JO - Greg's swing is borderline for a few options, here he's trying @MizunoGolf_News's EZ iron. pic.twitter.com/FNwK0sxQa9

Golf Monthly &#8207;@GolfMonthly  36m
JO - Next up Mizuno's Simon and GM reader Greg do some number crunching. pic.twitter.com/RSnPjASzp2

Golf Monthly &#8207;@GolfMonthly  41m
JO - Next up is our higher handicapper Greg, who puts the @MizunoGolf_News DNA shaft optimiser through its paces. pic.twitter.com/uSniOwgYGp

Golf Monthly &#8207;@GolfMonthly  46m
JO - Steve has just finished his fitting, here's what he'll be waiting by the letterbox for in the coming weeks. pic.twitter.com/3QosrG3KW3

Golf Monthly &#8207;@GolfMonthly  1h
JO - Then it's down to the player to offer feedback on things like swing weight and feel of the face. pic.twitter.com/XMVS4ET1lh

Golf Monthly &#8207;@GolfMonthly  1h
JO - @MizunoGolf_News DNA system then recommends 3 shafts and 3 heads to try. Here's Steve's options. pic.twitter.com/nb4czVTQdx

Golf Monthly &#8207;@GolfMonthly  1h
JO - The DNA system also allows Mizuno to compare our readers stats to their pros, like @LukeDonald. pic.twitter.com/MYLjinzKah

Golf Monthly &#8207;@GolfMonthly  1h
JO - Mizuno fitter Simon talks our 3 lucky readers through the DNA shaft optimiser that measures speed, tempo & more. pic.twitter.com/EXsuUfWpdw

Golf Monthly &#8207;@GolfMonthly  1h
JO - Up first is 3 handicapper Steve Robinson who was fitted for his current irons 13 years ago. pic.twitter.com/xB1EsOgaOb

Golf Monthly &#8207;@GolfMonthly  1h
JO - We're just about to get underway with @MizunoGolf_News on our reader irons fitting at @bearwoodlakes. pic.twitter.com/W3C786koiF


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 18, 2014)

Have a great day guys!! Such an amazing opportunity and look forward to reading the write ups, even if I wish I was the one doing the write up!!

Oh and if you weren't in it already, welcome to Team Mizzy!!


----------



## Birchy (Mar 18, 2014)

Rooter said:



			most recent first with links for pics which you might have to cut and paste to browser:

Golf Monthly &#8207;@GolfMonthly  20m
JO - Greg's swing is borderline for a few options, here he's trying @MizunoGolf_News's EZ iron. pic.twitter.com/FNwK0sxQa9

Golf Monthly &#8207;@GolfMonthly  36m
JO - Next up Mizuno's Simon and GM reader Greg do some number crunching. pic.twitter.com/RSnPjASzp2

Golf Monthly &#8207;@GolfMonthly  41m
JO - Next up is our higher handicapper Greg, who puts the @MizunoGolf_News DNA shaft optimiser through its paces. pic.twitter.com/uSniOwgYGp

Golf Monthly &#8207;@GolfMonthly  46m
JO - Steve has just finished his fitting, here's what he'll be waiting by the letterbox for in the coming weeks. pic.twitter.com/3QosrG3KW3

Golf Monthly &#8207;@GolfMonthly  1h
JO - Then it's down to the player to offer feedback on things like swing weight and feel of the face. pic.twitter.com/XMVS4ET1lh

Golf Monthly &#8207;@GolfMonthly  1h
JO - @MizunoGolf_News DNA system then recommends 3 shafts and 3 heads to try. Here's Steve's options. pic.twitter.com/nb4czVTQdx

Golf Monthly &#8207;@GolfMonthly  1h
JO - The DNA system also allows Mizuno to compare our readers stats to their pros, like @LukeDonald. pic.twitter.com/MYLjinzKah

Golf Monthly &#8207;@GolfMonthly  1h
JO - Mizuno fitter Simon talks our 3 lucky readers through the DNA shaft optimiser that measures speed, tempo & more. pic.twitter.com/EXsuUfWpdw

Golf Monthly &#8207;@GolfMonthly  1h
JO - Up first is 3 handicapper Steve Robinson who was fitted for his current irons 13 years ago. pic.twitter.com/xB1EsOgaOb

Golf Monthly &#8207;@GolfMonthly  1h
JO - We're just about to get underway with @MizunoGolf_News on our reader irons fitting at @bearwoodlakes. pic.twitter.com/W3C786koiF
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Rooter :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 18, 2014)

We have all been fitted. Jake is just doing his now. More to follow later


----------



## Birchy (Mar 18, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			We have all been fitted. Jake is just doing his now. More to follow later 

Click to expand...

You managed to hit the ball then mate


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 18, 2014)

Birchy said:



			You managed to hit the ball then mate 

Click to expand...

The fitters are now traumatised after seeing my swing


----------



## G.U.R (Mar 18, 2014)

From the photo's on Twitter the camera man was taking his life in his own hands during the fitting.


----------



## richart (Mar 18, 2014)

It's all gone very quiet. Hope PNWokingham has not got the lucky three on the Peroni.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 18, 2014)

Well what a day. Big thanks to GM and Mizuno and Bearwood lakes.

Turned up at the lovely Bearwood lakes this morning with the two other lucky winners steve and greg and we met the Mizuno guys and Jake in the clubhouse, had a look round then made our way to the driving range to loosen up, 1st up was Steve so myself and Greg went in and watched his fitting session. Steve hits a cracking ball and was just ultra consistent and you can see why he is off 3. In came PNWokingham to gate crash and watch the session as well. I will let Steve announce what he got. Next up was Greg so whilst he was getting his fitting I went and hit some balls. After Greg it was my turn so hit a few with my own club and hit some crackers so onto the main show, got the swing DNA and my results for those who know what they are talking about - average speed of 81mph with a 6 iron, tempo was 4, shaft toe down 3, shaft kick angle was 5 and finally release factor was 7 please don't ask me what they all mean as I have forgot already 

Biggest surprise for me is that I always thought my swing speed was slowish so I would always have a regular shaft and when it suggested a stiff shaft I was very surprised 

So recommendations that they selected was nothing like I had predicted so they asked me what I liked so I said MP59 so they tried the mp59 with 3 different shafts then I next tried the JPX pro and we looked at the results, then I got handed a club and was told try this, didn't even look what it was and started hitting, it was lovely and the ball flight just incredible and was just what I wanted, looked at the club and it was an MP54 and was really pleased, it sits behind the ball and just looks amazing. Did a loft and lie check and they suggested a lie angle of 2 flat,Then finally got to choose the grip and went for a grip with a spine as it just felt right.

During the session Kevin the photographer was taking several million pictures from all angles at one point he stood to the right of me and I said to myself, please don't shank it or you will kill him, I saved the shank for a couple of shots later 

So we all headed up to the clubhouse for a spot of lunch (very nice by the way) no alcohol for me but PNWokingham was straight on the peroni and I imagine he is still there now  We got asked if we wanted a game but it was 2.30 and Greg was driving me back and it was going to be a 4-5 hr journey back so we decided against it but the course looked in mint condition for the middle of March. I think Steve went out for a game.

So in the end I have ended up with a 3-PW MP54 with stiff shafts (never predicted that) ns pro 1150 shafts, standard length with 2 degrees flat, you could say I am one happy golfer 

It really was a fantastic opportunity and again a massive thanks to the team at GM and Mizuno :thup: Also good to meet another few new forum faces and was nice to see Paul who wasn't involved but still came down to meet us, top bloke :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 18, 2014)

Sounds like you've great day there Glyn. I totally forgot you was there this week otherwise I would of mentioned it at the weekend.
I love the look of the MP54s, they're a beautiful looking iron. I'll look forward to seeing them in action mate.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 18, 2014)

I bet PN had his shorts on!!!!

Sounds a great day, if it was half as good as yesterday at Wentworth then it was worth it.
Enjoy those shinies!!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 18, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Sounds like you've great day there Glyn. I totally forgot you was there this week otherwise I would of mentioned it at the weekend.
I love the look of the MP54s, they're a beautiful looking iron. I'll look forward to seeing them in action mate.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't mention it at the weekend as I didn't want to sound smug, now I have some weapons to take you on in the handicap challenge :rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 18, 2014)

Imurg said:



			I bet PN had his shorts on!!!!

Sounds a great day, if it was half as good as yesterday at Wentworth then it was worth it.
Enjoy those shinies!!
		
Click to expand...

No shorts as the wind was cold, and yes it was a cracking day, I knew it would be good but it way exceeded my expectations.


----------



## richart (Mar 18, 2014)

Sounds like a great day Glyn, and you have got some sexy irons there. Shame you didn't get to play the course, it is a cracker.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 18, 2014)

Another great write up enjoy those new shineys.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 18, 2014)

Just arrived home after a long but very very enjoyable day. I will keep the main write up until tomorrow but I am very happy with the iron and shaft combo that I was fitted for. MP 54's with KBS stiff shafts, 3 iron thru to pitching wedge. They really are the dogs wotsits.

A  Great big thank you to Jake and Kevin from Golf Monthly for the opportunity and also to the Mizuno guys, Simon and Tony, they must have the best jobs in the country, especially Simon as his main job is working in the tour van fixing stuff up for the pro's. Would also like to say thanks to Paul for the game around his beautiful golf course. The course is just great and cannot be faulted and the greens were brilliant for the time of year. A must play if you ever get the opportunity.


----------



## Siren (Mar 18, 2014)

Jealous of you all!!!!!!

Glad you had a great day.


----------



## Crow (Mar 18, 2014)

Sounds like a brilliant day, glad you all enjoyed it, and welcome to the club Mizuno if you weren't already a member!


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 19, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I didn't mention it at the weekend as I didn't want to sound smug, now I have some weapons to take you on in the handicap challenge :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I seem to recall you mentioning it to me on the tee at Silloth. It was all I could do to resist shoving my 3 Wood somewhere dark and dank...

Enjoy the irons mate.. Looking forward to seeing them in action at some point this year..:thup:


----------



## G_Mulligan (Mar 19, 2014)

Far too tired to even think about posting yesterday but a good night sleep and can really process what happened.

First of all, it was a very warm welcome from GM, Mizuno, and the club chairman who came to welcome us with coffee and biscuits. The fitting experience was fascinating, I honestly had no idea just how in depth it was going to be. Simon the Mizuno fitter clearly knows his stuff and often can see things the numbers cannot. He can usually be found on the tour truck with Luke and the rest of their pro's. I hope he has seen a swing as bad as mine despite who he usually works with but I bet I pushed them close.

That unfortunately is my second point. I swung the club like an absolute melon. Every fault I have been trying so hard to remove over the winter all came back when it really mattered. If it had been one of the other guys I might have been able to quickly psychologise them but doing that to yourself is often a none starter unfortunately. Despite this Simon was able to somehow see that this was not my usual swing and although the computer suggested Graphite shafts and the JPX EZ with my own input taken on board as well I was able to at last get a few nice shots away with the Nipon lightweight regular shaft and the EZ forged head. What a combination!!! When I caught them wrong they still went a decent distance (though always to the left) but when I caught one right oh boy, the hot face technology in a forged iron is remarkable, nothing like anything I have ever tried before. Combined with a light shaft with a kick point suited to my early release they just flew off the face. 

What I love most about them and why I pushed hard for them over their excellent cast options is that they are still very, very forgiving but the feedback is still there. I will be able to push to find my improvements again. Bad shots will still fly, I won't get tingling fingers, but I will still know I have hit a bad shot and get feedback on my swing and push to improve it. 

Fantastic company all round, an amazing insight into the fitting process and a fantastic meal and drinks afterwards allowed me to stop any brooding feelings I may have had and could look forward to getting my hands on my new not so shiny shinys as they are in a cool gun metal anti glare finish which look like the clubs a James Bond bad guy would choose  I got 5-pw with a 4 iron flihi replacement which according to Simon are so easy to hit are basically like cheating!

Thanks again to GM, Bearwood Lakes and to Mizuno for a wonderful experience I won't soon forget.


----------



## chellie (Mar 19, 2014)

Sounds like a great day


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 19, 2014)

I love reading these write ups.
Interesting how an experienced fitter can still assess someone when they are not hitting their best.


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 19, 2014)

Yep, enjoyed reading these and have to say I am very jealous. I really love Bearwood and of course Mizuno. I bet this was a really special day and some lovely shinys coming to you guys.

Nice one!


----------



## G_Mulligan (Mar 19, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			I love reading these write ups.
Interesting how an experienced fitter can still assess someone when they are not hitting their best.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah he did it with Glyn too (Lincoln Quaker) he noticed he was swinging slightly within himself with the DNA gizmo attached, he kept telling him to give it everything and suddenly his swing speed jumped from 80 to 84mph and he got the stiff shafts that suited his swing.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 20, 2014)

Great fun to see the fitting and glad everyone enjoyed it. I have never set foot in the studio before but it is like a tardis - much bigger inside! Enjoy the new clubs and I look forward to hearing about the progress.


----------



## matt71 (Mar 20, 2014)

G_Mulligan said:



			Far too tired to even think about posting yesterday but a good night sleep and can really process what happened.

First of all, it was a very warm welcome from GM, Mizuno, and the club chairman who came to welcome us with coffee and biscuits. The fitting experience was fascinating, I honestly had no idea just how in depth it was going to be. Simon the Mizuno fitter clearly knows his stuff and often can see things the numbers cannot. He can usually be found on the tour truck with Luke and the rest of their pro's. I hope he has seen a swing as bad as mine despite who he usually works with but I bet I pushed them close.

That unfortunately is my second point. I swung the club like an absolute melon. Every fault I have been trying so hard to remove over the winter all came back when it really mattered. If it had been one of the other guys I might have been able to quickly psychologise them but doing that to yourself is often a none starter unfortunately. Despite this Simon was able to somehow see that this was not my usual swing and although the computer suggested Graphite shafts and the JPX EZ with my own input taken on board as well I was able to at last get a few nice shots away with the Nipon lightweight regular shaft and the EZ forged head. What a combination!!! When I caught them wrong they still went a decent distance (though always to the left) but when I caught one right oh boy, the hot face technology in a forged iron is remarkable, nothing like anything I have ever tried before. Combined with a light shaft with a kick point suited to my early release they just flew off the face. 

What I love most about them and why I pushed hard for them over their excellent cast options is that they are still very, very forgiving but the feedback is still there. I will be able to push to find my improvements again. Bad shots will still fly, I won't get tingling fingers, but I will still know I have hit a bad shot and get feedback on my swing and push to improve it. 

Fantastic company all round, an amazing insight into the fitting process and a fantastic meal and drinks afterwards allowed me to stop any brooding feelings I may have had and could look forward to getting my hands on my new not so shiny shinys as they are in a cool gun metal anti glare finish which look like the clubs a James Bond bad guy would choose  I got 5-pw with a 4 iron flihi replacement which according to Simon are so easy to hit are basically like cheating!

Thanks again to GM, Bearwood Lakes and to Mizuno for a wonderful experience I won't soon forget.
		
Click to expand...

sounds a cracking day you jammy so and so


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 10, 2014)

They arrived 5 mins ago  

Look fantastic, Was a bit concerned about the box when it arrived slightly bent 

No guessing for where my lunch break will be today 

Thanks Mizuno and GM. 

Now if I could load pics I would


----------



## Birchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			They arrived 5 mins ago  

Look fantastic, Was a bit concerned about the box when it arrived slightly bent 

No guessing for where my lunch break will be today 

Thanks Mizuno and GM. 

Now if I could load pics I would 

Click to expand...

Straight in the bag for weekend pal?


----------



## NST (Apr 10, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			They arrived 5 mins ago  

Look fantastic, Was a bit concerned about the box when it arrived slightly bent 

No guessing for where my lunch break will be today 

Thanks Mizuno and GM. 

Now if I could load pics I would 

Click to expand...


Enjoy them, I love my EZ forged irons.


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 10, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			They arrived 5 mins ago  

Look fantastic, Was a bit concerned about the box when it arrived slightly bent 

No guessing for where my lunch break will be today 

Thanks Mizuno and GM. 

Now if I could load pics I would 

Click to expand...

Now "gaming" Titleist thanks to GM & Titleist , but a massive Mizzy fan , i remember the excitement of mine arriving and the urge to get out with them .. 

enjoy :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 10, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Straight in the bag for weekend pal? 

Click to expand...

Back to back medals this Saturday and Sunday so its a yes from me


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 10, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			They arrived 5 mins ago  

Look fantastic, Was a bit concerned about the box when it arrived slightly bent 

No guessing for where my lunch break will be today 

Thanks Mizuno and GM. 

Now if I could load pics I would 

Click to expand...

Same here, (longest three weeks ever waiting), guess where I will be going tonight. First proper test will be at Broadstone on Tuesday when I play in the Bournemouth Alliance.

Thanks again to Mizuno and GM.

Will post up some feedback later


----------

